# Looking for asat camo



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

So I know this is last minute, but I am looking to get my hands on some more asat camo locally. There is not a lot to choose from up here in Ogden, and I don't want to order online to get some..


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.firstlite.com/dealer-locator/

It looks like Scheel's and Sportsman's Warehouse in Midvale are dealers of First Lite Merino Wool in ASAT. I have a pair of their shirts and I really like them.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Ace hardware in cedar had some two weeks ago


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Call Rob as ASAT directly and he can help you find out the closest locations. Also, you can find distributors in your area from their website www.asatcamo.com .

I am a non-paid, non-celebrity spokesperson. Good luck!

Guess you need his cell: 406-559-0098


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Humphries in AF has ASAT gear. I found some on KSL once. I really like the First Lite stuff they carry at Scheels.


----------

